# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  My little one

## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Começou ontem a minha aventura com os salgados, montei o meu primeiro reef, não é nada de especial, pois é mais para aprender e ganhar alguma experiencia.
Setup:
Aquário: 100X30X40
2 Bombas de 1100L/h cada para circulação
Escumador tunze 9002
Areao de coral
20kg de rocha viva 
A iluminação é provisória (2X36W pc 10000ºK), so até chegar a nova (2X39W t5 10000ºK + 2X39W actinicas) 
Desidade: 1026
Temperatura: 26ºC

Já agora se me poderem informar o que é aquela coisa branca eu agradecia, é meio mole.

Seguem imagens:

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Aqui vão mais umas fotos após partir a rocha e fazer 1 novo layou, que continua a não me agradar, opinioes aceitam-se  :SbSourire20:

----------


## Luis Rosa

Meteste 1 peixe no aquário?  :EEK!: 

Tenta meter as rochas em escadas.... bases maiores e bocados mais pequenos em cima e tenta fazer patamares para os corais  :Big Grin: 


Cumps

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Mónica esta RV ja esta curada ? O Areao e vivo ? 
Ja mediste os parametros do aqua antes de adicionar o peixe ? Quantos litros tem o aqua ? Que corais estas planejando manter ?

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Eu pus a rocha assim, pois não queria tudo muito compacto, para não se acumularem detritos, mas vou tentar fazer outro layout, apesar de não ter muito jeito para layout's. A rocha já esta maturada e o areao não é vivo, presumo que tenha feito uma grande asneira ao meter a castanheta, acho que vou devolve-la ao mar.
Meti uma lapa desde o primeiro dia do aquario e ela continua viva e ate ja se reproduziu dentro do aqua.
O aqua tem 120L brutos, penso meter corais faceis a razoaveis de manter.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Monica a Rocha estava embalada em sacos como mostraste na foto, ou seja foi transportada do continente para ai ?

Se for este o caso é impossivel que a rocha esteja curada, já que tendo vindo a seco morreu muita bicharada, sabendo tambem que o transporte daqui para a Madeira nunca é rápido.

Se compraste ai na Madeira esquece o que eu disse, caso tenhas comprado cá, Vais ter um ciclo mais longo e terás que que ter mais cuidado na introduçao de seres vivos no aquario.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Bem realmente a rocha veio do continente, ela já estava maturada lá, não sabia que era preciso maturar aqui outra vez, a rocha esteve menos do que 1 dia fora de água.
Bem eu não quero "brincar" com a vida dos peixinhos, caso eu veja algo de estranho devolvo ao mar, ainda por cima o bixinho já passou por 1 ciclagem de outro aquario.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Mónica,

A rocha vindo do continente, mesmo curada, perde muita da vida que se encontrava dentro dela (mas não te preocupes, esta volta). Ao introduzires a rocha dentro do teu aqua, o que é que aconteçe, a vida que morreu durante a viagem, vai começar a se decompor, poluindo a água, e para isto mesmo que te vai servir o ciclo, para curar essa rocha. A decomposição dos seres que morreram, vai trazer-te níveis de amonia indesejados, mas que com o tempo irá, por parte da nitrificação do aquário (filtragem biológica, ou seja, a própria rocha viva) desaparecer, transformando em nitritos, etc...

O meu conselho, 1º devolve o peixito ao mar (é bem bonito, mas não o submetas a tal tortura  :Icon Cry:  ), desliga a luz, e deixa a natureza a fazer o seu papel durante um mês, não mexas, não adiciones, nem coloques nada! Ah, é verdade, excepto uma coisa, desde o inicio, podes e deves repor a água evaporada de perferencia com água de Osmose + Kalk!
No final deste mês, considero que deve ser feita, se possivél, uma TTA (Troca TOTAL de Água), vais colocar água limpa, ainda para mais essa das ilhas, num aqua com RV, agora sim, já bem curada (mas, ATENÇÃO, a água tem de ser intruduzida no aqua á mesma temperatura da que lá estava, não demores muito tempo, e podes até ir molhando a RV para não haver perdas nesta)...Nesta altura podes também ligar a iluminação, começa por exemplo com 1h por dia, e vais aumentando, tipo 15m por dia, até chegares ás horas desejadas.
Passado o 1º mês e a TTA, faz TPA's de 10% de 3 em 3 dias durante os primeiros 15 dias, e a partir daqui, passas a fazer as habituais 10% semanais...

E depois é fazer testes, antes acho desnecessário, e ver se as coisas já estão no sitio certo...se não estiverem ainda é continuar com a rutina até estar tudo pelo menos aparentemente bem! Começas a por os primeiros corais, a ver como se dão, e mais um conselho, peixes, só depois do 4º mês, sim parece assustador, mas vais ver que assim terás um aqua muito estavél... :SbOk3:  


Boa sorte!...e se não perceberes alguma coisa, ou mesmo tudo  :Coradoeolhos:  , pergunta!

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Tou cada vez mais confusa bolas  :KnSmileyVertSourire:  
Noutro topico disseram-me para nunca trocar 100% da água, mas sim para ir fazendo tpa's semanas de 10% a 20% do volume do aquario.
Eu por agora estou deixando o aquario, com 6h de iluminação, amanha ia fazer a primeira tpa de 20L, e continuando assim. Se eu deixar o aquario sem iluminação 1 mes as esponjas e palythoas vão morrer certo?
Quanto à castanheta vou hoje leva-la para o mar, reparei que ela já está boa do cryptocario, assim já estou mais descansada, pelo menos vai para o mar em condições.
Será que se eu continuar com a ciclagem do aquario como estou fazendo não vai dar certo? (Claro sem a castanheta)

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas mais uma vez Mónica,
Isto na aquariofilia é assim, cada um com a sua ideia e teoria, normalmente cada um reune tudo o que leu, aprendeu e ouviu, e tira as suas conclusões, daí haver muitass opiniões diferentes, e ás vezes contrárias!




> Boas.
> Tou cada vez mais confusa bolas  
> Noutro topico disseram-me para nunca trocar 100% da água, mas sim para ir fazendo tpa's semanas de 10% a 20% do volume do aquario.
> Eu por agora estou deixando o aquario, com 6h de iluminação, amanha ia fazer a primeira tpa de 20L, e continuando assim. Se eu deixar o aquario sem iluminação 1 mes as esponjas e palythoas vão morrer certo?
> Será que se eu continuar com a ciclagem do aquario como estou fazendo não vai dar certo?


Se vai dar certo? Vai, mas vai demorar muito mais tempo, vai de certeza te aparecer mais algas, e vais ter estas durante mais tempo...mas se mantiveres a iluminação apagada vai ser melhor, quanto as esponjas e palythoas não sei...
...Vamos esperar por opiniões dos "expert"  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Sim é melhor esperar por outras opiniões para tomar a decisão de ter a luz acesa ou apagada, isto de reunir as varias opiniões e tirar conclusões não é para mim, pois esta é a minha primeira experiencia com salgados, logo não posso tirar conclusão nenhuma do que o que os outros dizem, tento me orientar por aquilo que me vão dizendo, mas quando uns dizem para fazer X e outros para fazer Y fico toda confusa.
Se mais pessoal me disser para deixar a luz apagada durante 1 mes eu deixo, mas sendo assim não posso meter equipa de limpeza daqui a 3 semanas (como me aconselharam), pois vai estar tudo as escuras.  :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Se mais pessoal me disser para deixar a luz apagada durante 1 mes eu deixo, mas sendo assim não posso meter equipa de limpeza daqui a 3 semanas (como me aconselharam), pois vai estar tudo as escuras.


Boas,
A equipe de limpeza não tem a necessidade de fotosíntese... :KnSourire28: 
Deves é oferecer alimento a estes!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Monica ja mediste os parametros ammonia-nitrito-nitrato ? Quanto a luz o que podes fazer e mante-las acesas duas horas por dia assim vai tomar conta de qualquer coral que necessito de fotossíntese.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Eu ainda não medi parametros a não ser a salinidade, que está a 1025.
Eu sei que a equipa de limpeza não precisa de luz, mas penso que não será agradavel estar 24h sobre 24h as escuras e depois quando fizesse a TTA penso que com a mudança brusca os "fascineiros" iam morrer.
Gostaria de ouvir mais opiniões acerca de como deve ser feito o ciclo.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Se a RV estava bem maturada e nao perdeu muita vida durante a transportacao entao e bem possivel que a ciclo seja curto, mas sem fazer testes aos parametros sera impossivel saber de certeza aonde estas no ciclo.

A fauna nao precisa de luz e de facto a maioria da minha fauna/infauna so e activa durante a noite por causa da predacao dos peixes, portanto a luz nao e uma necessidade e eles podem facilmente se ajustar. A unica coisa que ira beneficiar dum fotoperiodo sera os corais.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Amanha farei os primeiros testes.
Concluindo e resumindo acho que vou fazer o ciclo com tpa's semanais de 15L e 3 horas de fotoperíodo, também so pretendo adicionar os primeiros peixes em junho que é quando vou a lisboa e algarve, assim já trago os peixinhos comigo, visto nessa altura o aquário ter 5 meses com a equipa de limpeza e algum peixe daqui da costa, será que posso por de uma vez 2 ocelaris, 1 gramma loreto, 1 Chrysiptera parasema e 1 yellow gobio.
Numa loja cá têm um Synchiropus picturatus, achei lindissimo o peixe, mas já vi que se trata de 1 mandarim, logo presumo que não o possa ter no meu aquario por ser pequeno demais para ele, corro o risco dele morrer à fome né?

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Upx já me esquecia de 1 foto após nova muança de layout.
Arranjaram-me hoje um sistema de soro, mas não sei se tenho que usar aquilo tudo, ou apenas a pecinha que regula o fluxo, aqui vai a foto e digam-me o que usar.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> mas já vi que se trata de 1 mandarim, logo presumo que não o possa ter no meu aquario por ser pequeno demais para ele, corro o risco dele morrer à fome né?


Um Manderin precisa dum aqua com bastante RV, pelo menos de 45 kg que ja esteja bem madura, um refugio pode ser de grande ajuda por providenciar a fauna necessaria para mante-lo vivo.

----------


## Pedro Resendes

boas monica tens aqui uma ideia de como fazer
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Mas como é que isso fica mesmo estanque? Usas cola para essa pecinha branca que fica mesmo na garrafa?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Aqui esta o meu metodo sofisticado de dosear kalk... :KnSmileyVertSourire:

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Roberto Pacheco tu nem usas o sistema de soro.
Está para chegar um osmolador da tunze e não sei como vou fazer para o ligar á agua com kalk, visto esta não poder estar em contacto com o ar, alguma ideia?

----------


## Pedro Resendes

podes usar cola super 3 ou entao cilicone ja usei das duas ambas ficaram estanque  :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Roberto Pacheco tu nem usas o sistema de soro.


Nao ! Para mim quanto mais simples melhor :HaEbouriffe:  

Esta aqui uma ideia:
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewIt...product=TZ4117

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Bem o sitio onde vou meter a água de osmose não é problema, o problema é dosear a água com o kalk sem este entrar em contacto com o ar... parece que a unica solução no meu caso é 1 calcium dispenser.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Mudei de novo o layout de modo a ter mais sitios para colocar corais, pena que ficou um paredão, mas parece que é inevitavel em aquarios pequenos.
Posso introduzir uma DSB daqui a 1 mes por exemplo, ou convem ser mesmo no inicio do aquario?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Eu acho que devias colocar o mais rápido possível.

O meu aquário tem 1,5m e foi montado em Janeiro de 2005. No final de Outubro ampliei a minha DSB com mais um saco de Aragamax. Resutado, uma zona com aproximadamente 30cm ficou toda preta, em princípio resultante da morte de seres vivos que estavam num ambiente aeróbio e passaram para um ambiente anaeróbio (se esta observação estiver errada agradecia que me corrigissem). Fui marcando a evolução da mancha com uma caneta de acetato e só este mês é que a mancha desapareceu por completo.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Eu até metia agora, mas não consigo encontrar sugar size.
Para este aqua, para ter uma DSB de 8/9cm quanto kg +/- preciso de comprar?
Se alguém me quiser enviar argamax ou souber de lojas online (com bons preços) avisem  :SbSourire:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Os sacos são de 14kg. Vê os kg que já tens no aquário e é só fazeres as contas, mas 1 saco é capaz de chegar.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Eu tenho 10kg de areão de coral, então um saco de 14kg chega para fazer a DSB? Quero ver se arranjo isso o mais rapido possivel.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,



> Se alguém me quiser enviar argamax ou souber de lojas online (com bons preços)...


Vê na Redfish Online, não sei se enviam para a Madeira, mas tem bom preço!




> Para este aqua, para ter uma DSB de 8/9cm quanto kg +/- preciso de comprar?


Quantos cm tens neste momento?




> ...Vê os kg que já tens no aquário e é só fazeres as contas...


Não se pode ver assim, pois a altura de x kg de areao, não é igual á altura de x Kg de areia, a granumetria importa, só se a Mónica já tivesse areia, mas pelo que li e vejo é areao de coral,aliás pergunto, é o quê concretamente? Pelas fotos parece bolinhas, é Reef Base da Red Sea?

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
O meu areão não é reef base, mas o aspecto é igual, este foi um areão de coral que vendiam por kg, também foi o unico que encontrei aqui.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Quantos cm tens neste momento? :Admirado:

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Tenho uns 3 cm.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Utilizei aqui um programa de calculo para a altura de areia.
Então, como tens 3 cm, falta +/- 5 cm, o melhor é colocares á volta de 18 kg, o ideal era colocares 2 sacos de aragalive (9kg cada), é areia já com bacterias, e não é preciso lavar...

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Já encomendei 25kg de areia de coral extra fina.

----------


## José R Santos

> Boas
> 
> Eu acho que devias colocar o mais rápido possível.
> 
> O meu aquário tem 1,5m e foi montado em Janeiro de 2005. No final de Outubro ampliei a minha DSB com mais um saco de Aragamax. Resutado, uma zona com aproximadamente 30cm ficou toda preta, em princípio resultante da morte de seres vivos que estavam num ambiente aeróbio e passaram para um ambiente anaeróbio (se esta observação estiver errada agradecia que me corrigissem). Fui marcando a evolução da mancha com uma caneta de acetato e só este mês é que a mancha desapareceu por completo.


Acho que a tua observação deve estar correcta porque a mim aconteceu-me exactamente o mesmo e por isso também acho que quanto mais rápido se colocar a DSB melhor. Depois mais tarde se necessário acrescentar aos poucos talvez durante uma semana ou duas.

Quanto ao sugar size apesar dos nassarios e restante bicharada o revolverem, acho que compacta um pouco, não será melhor uma granolumetria um pouco maior?

Abraço
Zé António

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Eu pouco percebo do assunto, vou fazer com sugar size porque é o que tenho lido e me têm aconselhado.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas.
> Eu pouco percebo do assunto, vou fazer com sugar size porque é o que tenho lido e me têm aconselhado.


Sim quanto mais fina a areia mais area superficial para colonizacao de bacterias aerobicas/anaerobicas.




> Acho que a tua observação deve estar correcta porque a mim aconteceu-me exactamente o mesmo e por isso também acho que quanto mais rápido se colocar a DSB melhor.


Eu concordo com José R Santos porque embora o areao fique colonizado em pouco tempo com bacteria aerobica as zonas anaerobicas vao levar meses para desnitrificarem eficazmente.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,
Eu também acho que quanto mais cedo se fizer a DSB melhor...a colonização por parte das bactérias anaerobicas, como o Roberto disse, é longa!
Na minha opinião a DSB deverá ser maioritariamente de Sugar Size, mas acho importante que aja zonas de maior granumetria espalhados pela DSB para poder haver uma maior diversidade de "bicharada"...mas as partes superiores da DSB concidero que devem ser so Sugar Size para haver uma menor penetração de oxigénio nesta, para que a área de bactérias anaerobicas seja boa, +/- metade já é bom!

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Então acho que vou ter uma boa DSB, pois tenho areão de coral com granulometria de 2/3mm, e em cima vou meter a sugar size. 
Penso que a areia de coral só chega na próxima semana, será tarde demais?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas.
> Então acho que vou ter uma boa DSB, pois tenho areão de coral com granulometria de 2/3mm, e em cima vou meter a sugar size. 
> Penso que a areia de coral só chega na próxima semana, será tarde demais?


Nao pode esperar uma semana...lol

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Monica.

Nunca é tarde para melhoramos os nossos aquarios pois sabemos que irá propicionar uma vida mais saudavel aos mesmos.

Visto que já tens agua no aquario, lava muito bem o novo areão... acredita que vais ter muito que lavar caso não seja areia viva.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Bolassss... os portes da aragonite para aqui são um balurdio, até me caiu o queixo.
Por agora não vou fazer a DSB, se for possivel fazer em junho (vou a lisboa e ja trago aragonite comigo) faço, senão vai ter que ficar assim mesmo.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Não sei onde foste saber os preços, mas os portes são caros se a mercadoria for de avião, de barco são muito mais baratos e para aí deve levar 2 ou 3 dias. De barco o peso quase não tem influência o que importa é o volume. Contacta algum transitário.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Não sou eu que decido por onde vem a carga, são as lojas e quanto a isso nada posso fazer.

----------


## João Vilela

Olá...

Não se se será muito viável, mas tendo em conta que só tens essa areia, e que não tens possibilidade de fazer um refugio, só quero dar uma sugestão.

É o seguinte então: que tal "deslocares" parte dessa areia para um dos lados do aquário e aí fazer uma dsb com uns 10cm... na outra parte poderias ficar apenas uma camada minima só para não se ficar a ver o vidro. Quando tivesses disponibilidade colocarias mais areia nessa outra parte.  :Admirado:  


Não fica bonito, mas ao menos dava para a tua dsb se começar a formar!

Abraço :SbSourire:

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Não sei se é possivel fazer isso, pois posteriormente os peixes ao nadarem de um lado para o outro arrastam areão, e também o meu areão de coral não é sugar size.
Eu ainda pensei em por 1 sump (1 aquario de 60cm), e fazer 1 pequeno refugio, mas depois pensei que seria pouco espaço para o refugio e para por o restante equipamento.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Ontem fui buscar um pouco de areia do aquario do Sr José Julio e parece que veio de bonus umas sabelas, elas estão a crescer na areia, deverei devolve-las ao dono ou podem ficar? As sabelas viram pragas tipo as aiptasias?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Monica.

Deixa estar as sabelas, fazem muito bem ao aquario, são exelentes filtradores.

Pestana

----------


## Duarte Alves

Boas

o que é DSB :SbQuestion2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... 

Duarte DSB = Deep Sand Bed ... "Cama de areia profunda... Camada de Areia Profunda..."  :SbOk3:  vê este tópico pode ajudar... http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=1250

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas
> 
> o que é DSB


Aqui está a resposta:



> DSB  Deep Sand Beds
> Consiste em ter uma camada de substrato relativamente profunda, no minimo de 6-7 cm, sendo normal entre 10 a 12 cm.
> Este metodo de filtragem permite a redução de nitratos, uma vez que as zonas mais profundas da DSB serão pobres em Oxigenio proporcionado o desenvolvimento de bacterias anaerobicas responsaveis pela desnitrificação. Nas camadas superficiais da-se a nitrificação.

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Ou então se preferirem

Detritus Sand Bed  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Abraço
DC

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Hoje faz 4 semanas que montei o meu reef e resolvi fazer alguns testes para tentar perceber em que estado se encontra o ciclo e também com alguma esperança que os nitritos estivessem a zero para poder meter 1 coralzito, mas infelizmente vou ter que esperar mais algum tempo  :Icon Cry:  
Os resultados foram os seguintes:
PH: Não consegui identificar, uso o teste da nutrafin, mas da-me um azul a puxar para o roxo, na escala nos testes não tem esse tipo de azul, os testes so passam do prazo para o ano que vem, se alguém tiver testes desta marca que me possa ajudar que se manifeste  :Whistle:  (teste feito com luz apagada) 
KH: 60mg/l (nutrafin) Está um pouco baixo, certo?
Calcio: 400mg/l (sera)
Amónia: 0.6 (nutrafin)
Nitritos: 0.1 (nutrafin)

Como tenho mais amónia que nitritos presumo que o ciclo esteja bem longe do fim, pois o normal será ter mais nitritos que amónia assim que se aproxima o fim do ciclo.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Já tenho os nitritos a zero e queria começar a meter umas xénias e uns corais mais faceis de manter, alguém tem xénias para oferecer ou vender por 1 preço de amigo?

----------


## João Cotter

Olá Mónica,
Eu até tenho algumas xénias que podia oferecer, mas não estás no Funchal?
As xénias no meu aquário estão a começar a tornar-se praga  :HaEbouriffe:  
Como é que vai a maturação do aquário?
Já resolveste a questão do KH baixo?

----------


## José César

Viva.
Como já havia prometido no coralfrags, arranjo-te uma muda de Cladiela.
Mas foram feitas a semana passada e ainda não se fixaram as pedras.
Deixo aqui a questão aos experts  :Smile: 

Será que não há problema no envio de um frag recente e ainda não fixado a rocha?

Tenho também alguns polipos de zoanthus espalhados pela Rocha Viva do aquário. Se alguma dessas mini-colonias der para tirar...

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
o Kh continua nos 6, já nos aquarios de água doce nunca subia dos 6.
João cotter, eu sou do funchal, mas se me pudesse enviar por correio umas mudas de xénias eu agradecia, pagaria os portes  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Passados 4 meses desde a montagem do meu nano, e com muitaaaaaa calma, so introduzi 4 corais e uns caramujos daqui da costa, embora tenho imensa bicharada minuscula no aquario, hoje voltei a fazer testes e sinceramente não gostei do que vi, aqui vao os resultados:
PH: 8.3
KH: 40mg/l Tá cada vez mais baixo
Calcio: 340 mg/l Baixou também
Amonia: 0
Nitratos:0 
Nitritos: 0
Que devo eu fazer para meter os restantes parametros estaveis?
Amanha posto fotos do estado actual do aquario, embora com muitas algas, pois nao tenho nada que as coma.

----------


## João Cotter

Olá Mónica,

De facto, tanto a alcalinidade como o cálcio estão baixíssimos (supondo que os testes estão em condições). Estás a usar kalkwasser?
Se fosse a ti passava a utilizar um produto de 2 partes que aumenta o cálcio e o KH em equilíbrio. Quando adicionares vai com calma, de modo a que aumentem progressivamente para não gerares um choque nos animais.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Eu estou a utilizar kalk a cerca de 2 semanas apenas, hoje vou fazer uma TPA, depois vejo os valores, se realmente for necessario utilizo isso.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Mónica,

Contrariamente ao que o João te aconselhou e como tenho alguma confiança com ele, vou dizer-te para não fazeres nada! FAz TPA´s e continua a adicionar kalk e vais ver que a coisa vai ao sítio. A adição desse tipo de suplementos já trouxe problemas a muita gente de desiquilibrios impossíveis de resolver (não é João??!!!!).

Bjs,
Diogo

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Hoje fui até ao mar, tentar apanhar uns ermitas, mas não tive lá muita sorte, pois não vi nenhum, mas em compensação vi tantas coisas belas que nunca imaginei ter por cá, simplesmente fantastico, e recolhi um gobio. Aproveitei para tirar umas fotos ao aquario e por onde andei (so gostaria de saber como posso escrever entre as fotos), aqui vão:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Nice frags  :Pracima:  
Nunca viu este gobio conheces o nome ?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas.
> Hoje fui até ao mar, tentar apanhar uns ermitas, mas não tive lá muita sorte, pois não vi nenhum, mas em compensação vi tantas coisas belas que nunca imaginei ter por cá, simplesmente fantastico, e recolhi um gobio. Aproveitei para tirar umas fotos ao aquario e por onde andei (so gostaria de saber como posso escrever entre as fotos), aqui vão:


Olá Mónica,
é bom saber que a muda do Diogo Lopes chegou bem, e está bem de saude.
Esse sitio é muito á frente...eheh...escelente!

Quanto ás fotos, terás que ter essas alojadas na net, como por exemplo na nossa galeria, e assim já podes escrever entre fotos...

Isto vai ajudar-te a fazer isso:
Como alojar fotos em Reefforum.netComo colocar fotos alojadas num tópico 

Para experimentares, faz um teste, na "Área de Lazer" em "Testes"...

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Ah não sabia que tinham que estar alojadas  :SbClown:  
A muda do diogo chegou bem, so que foi uma odisseia, os serviços de ctt, ilustram muito bem o estado do país  :HaEbouriffe:  mas já passou e o que interessa é que a muda está linda de morrer  :Vitoria:  
Quando ao gobio, isto se realmente é um gobio, não sei o nome, apanhei-o porqueé pequenito e as poças onde ele está costumam estar mais quente que o mar em geral, ainda por cima a maré estava baixa, o que ajuda ao aumento da temperatura das poças, logo a diferença de temperatura não é muita.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Mónica,

Fico contente por ver que a muda está muito boa! Tirando os pequenos contratempos.... até correu bem!  :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Bjs,
Diogo

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...
> Nunca viu este gobio conheces o nome ?


Boas Roberto....

A mim parece-me um Gobius cobitis Pallas, mas seja como for dá uma vista de olhos por este link e tira as tuas elações...  http://www.aquariovgama.pt/aquariolo...iuscobitis.pdf
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Estive a ver fotos no google do dito gobio, mas não me parece o que tenho, mas também ele ainda deve estar sob stress e não mostrar a sua verdadeira cor, agora se for aquele, é melhor eu pensar em devolve-lo à água, pois cresce imenso, por agora tem cerca de 2cm. Tentei alimenta-lo, mas ele não vem à superficie comer, se afundar os flocos, podem se perder no aquario e me contaminar a água  :Admirado:

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Olá.
Acho que o meu escumador, não está a escumar lá grande coisa, pois a àgua que está no escumador tem corzinha de chá, e tenho visto fotos no forum de escumadores bem sujos, queria comprar um hang on, visto não ter sump, logo é mais prático, o aquario tem 90/100L reais, que escumador me aconselham? 
Outra das duvidas é que no sábado deram-me uns ermitas, e são quase todos de patas vermelhas e uns de patas meias peludas acastanhadas, estes chegam para a limpeza do aquario, ou tenho que por ermitas de patas brancas e verdes também?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá.
> Acho que o meu escumador, não está a escumar lá grande coisa, pois a àgua que está no escumador tem corzinha de chá, e tenho visto fotos no forum de escumadores bem sujos, queria comprar um hang on, visto não ter sump, logo é mais prático, o aquario tem 90/100L reais, que escumador me aconselham? 
> Outra das duvidas é que no sábado deram-me uns ermitas, e são quase todos de patas vermelhas e uns de patas meias peludas acastanhadas, estes chegam para a limpeza do aquario, ou tenho que por ermitas de patas brancas e verdes também?


Boas...

Mónica, tenho ouvido uns bons reports (apesar do barulho) que os Tunze e mesmos os Prizm são bons escumadores, agora é uma questão de veres quais os que se adaptam melhor às tuas necessidades!!!

Em relação aos ermitas, sei que exitem umas tabelas que definem o "ideal" para a quantidade assim como espécies que deveram integrar uma "boa" equipa de limpeza!!! Existe um tópico onde estão a começar a abordar a questão... http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3854 

Já agora, acho que o Heitor Simões arranjou umas tabelas dessas, é uma questão de lhas pedires...  :Wink:

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Eu tenho um escumador tunze 9002 mesmo para nano reef até 200L, o meu aqua como deve ter uns 90/100L reais, acho que o escumador serve, o que me intriga é não ver aquela sujeira que tem nas fotos daqui do forum  :Admirado:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas.
> Eu tenho um escumador tunze 9002 mesmo para nano reef até 200L, o meu aqua como deve ter uns 90/100L reais, acho que o escumador serve, o que me intriga é não ver aquela sujeira que tem nas fotos daqui do forum


Mais uma vez...

O problema poderá passar pela afinação... do escumador! Tanto do ar como do fluxo de água... é uma questão de leres as instruções e tentares afinar o dito... poderás ainda perguntar se alguém tem um igual e como fez!!! 

De qq forma, boa sorte...  :Wink:

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas. Já o afinei e "desafinei" imensas vezes, mas aquilo tá sempre +/- igual, vou observar mais algum tempo e logo decido se compro outro.
Estive a ler no topico dos erros que o pessoal comete, e fiquei intrigada com o que uma má aclimatização pode fazer a um coral, logo tenho que começar a ter cuidado para não ter nenhum dissabor, a minha pocillopora que recebi a semana passada do Diogo Lopes não recebeu nenhuma aclimatização à luz, até agora ela continua com as mesmas cores vivas e sem nenhuma parte branca, mas o próximo coral que receber já farei uma melhor aclimatização à luz, so que não sei como essa aclimatização é feita, se tenho que diminuir o fotoperiodo, se tenho que a meter num sitio mais escuro e ir aumentando a luz progressivamente, ou até se haverá outra técnica? Essa aclimatização só deverá ser feita, caso a nossa intensidade luminosa seja superior à iluminação de onde a muda veio, ou mesmo que seja inferior temos que fazer a aclimatização luminosa?  :Admirado:   Isto está cada vez a se tornar mais confuso para mim  :yb663:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Que tipo de luz usas, PC's T5's ou HQI ? Se a tua luz for mais intensa ou se mudares para nova lampada deves reduzir o fotoperiodo e depois aumentar lentamente ate ao periodo que desejas. Quando recebes uma muda coloca-a no substrato ou numa area mais escura e dependendo de como o coral reage vais expor-lhe a mais luz ou no seu destino final.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Eu uso t5 4X39W.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Olá.
Já se começam a ver alguns salgados à venda aqui e hoje comprei o meu primeiro camarão  :Palmas:  
Aqui vai a foto dele


E aqui as fotos dos corais


























Aqui a foto geral do aquario:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Aquario tinha luz ligada? ou sera da fotos que estao escuras?

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Olá.
O aqua tinha as luzes ligadas, e as fotos não estão escuras, apresentam a cor natural. Tenta clarear o monitor  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ok
Como ja tas meter duros me parece pouca luz para eles, espero que tenhas sorte.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Já tenho as pocilloporas à cerca de mes e meio e até agora está tudo bem, tenho uma coluna de água com uns 30cm de água e 4X39W t5, pelo que andei a perguntar no inicio da montagem do aqua disseram-me que era suficiente para a minha coluna de água.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Mónica, penso tambem que essa iluminação chega perfeitamente (tendo em conta as medidas do aquario), quanto a foto ela apresenta essa cor (mais "natural") devido ao flash, que foi utilizado (normalmente não se usa flash :SbOk:  ).

Atentamente,

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Olá.
Será demais introduzir uma estrela, uma formia? Será que vai haver problema entre os camaroes da costa e o lysmata, eles poderam mata-lo? E ao introduzir peixes de reef, em principio no sábado, é melhor retirar o caboz ou posso deixar? Eu noto-o muito agressivo.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá.
> Será demais introduzir uma estrela, uma formia? Será que vai haver problema entre os camaroes da costa e o lysmata, eles poderam mata-lo? E ao introduzir peixes de reef, em principio no sábado, é melhor retirar o caboz ou posso deixar? Eu noto-o muito agressivo.


Eu nao conheco os camaroes da costa mas quanto a Fromia nao compraria. Ninguem realmente sabe o que elas comem e sao muito sensiveis a qualquer mudanca de parametros. Eu recomendo uma Ophiolepsis superba que e muito mais resistente, mantem o substrato limpo e come detrito.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Gostaria de comprar uma Ellisella, mas não encontro nada acerca disto, não sei como se mantém em aquario, sem se sequer é facil de manter, alguém já manteve ou mantém?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... ola) 

Mónica, tens aí umas belas aiptasias! Se fosse a ti começava a pensar em controlá-las, não vão elas tornar-se numa praga!!  :Wink:  A muda, continua cá à tua espera ou de alguém que a leve!

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Aiptasias...  :yb620:  
Não as consigo matar, eu injecto aquele calk da red sea mas não acontece nada, sábado vou buscar kalk da rowa e vou injectar-lhes a ver se resulta. Tenho cada uma mesmo enormeeeeee  :Cool:

----------


## José César

Se já estão assim tão grandes, podes sempre fazer um churrasco de aiptasias  :HaEbouriffe: 
Tirar a pedra para fora e com uma chave de fenda bem quente pimba grelhar a gajas bem grelhadas  :Wink:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Aiptasias...  
> Não as consigo matar, eu injecto aquele calk da red sea mas não acontece nada, sábado vou buscar kalk da rowa e vou injectar-lhes a ver se resulta. Tenho cada uma mesmo enormeeeeee


Boas, Mónica ola) 

o calk da Red Sea é Bicarbonato de cálcio e o da Rowa é hidróxido, não sei qual será mais tóxico para as aiptasias nas provavelmente farás bem em usar hidróxido! Experimenta... se não conseguires, as rochas que ainda não têm mudas coladas (ou então rapidamente), retira-as e com um arame ou uma chave de fendas incandescente derretes as ditas!

Editado: LOL o José Foi mais rápido, é o Zé (PEPE) Rápido...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   (estou a brincar, não leves a mal Zé!)

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Sábado comprei o meu primeiro peixinho, um Nemateleotris magnifica, aqui vai a foto do dito cujo.


Aqui a foto da minha fromia, ela come camarão e peixe espada e pelo que já me disseram come algas também.


Lá na loja têm uma anemona azul, aqui vai a foto 

Sabem me dizer o nome da anemona e se é facil manter uma destas no aquario? Será que ela faz simbiose com os ocelaris? Caso esta seja muito dificil de manter que anemona me aconselham e que palhaço para fazer simbiose?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parece-me Stichodactyla sp. sem ver a boca sera dificil diferenciar se e Gigantea ou Haddoni. Tambem parece-me que expeliu sua Zooxanthellae que nao e bom sinal. Se for Gigantea e quase impossivel manter em captividade e absolutamente precisa HQI para sobreviver a longo termo. Os Ocellaris fazem simbiose com a Gigantea e com Haddoni.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Olá.
E a haddoni é facil de manter? Dá para manter com t5?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Monica nenhuma das Anemonas que faz simbiose sao faceis de manter, mas entre todas elas a Entacmaea quadricolor e a mais resistente infelizmente e a menos popular entre Occellaris. Eu pessoalmente nao manteria nenhuma das Stichodactyla sp. em nada menos de que HQI mas dependendo de quantos Watts de T5's tenhas talvez seja possivel manter a Haddoni, mas uma coisa a ter em mente e que a Haddoni e muite aggressiva e vai comer teus peixes tambem e uma das maiores Anemonas atingindo em captividade 54 centimeters.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Olá Monica

Todas as pessoas que conheço que tiveram essa anémona tiveram bastantes perdas a nivel de peixes. Totalmente desaconselhada  :Smile:

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas
Parece que o melhor é esquecer a ideia das anemonas, porque eu só gostaria de ter uma anemona que fizesse simbiose com o ocelaris, mas parece que é meio dificil. Eu vi na casa dum colega do hobbie uma anemona em simbiose com clarkii's e adorei, é tão bonito ver os peixinhos a se esfregarem nela e a lhe levarem alimento.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas
> Parece que o melhor é esquecer a ideia das anemonas, porque eu só gostaria de ter uma anemona que fizesse simbiose com o ocelaris, mas parece que é meio dificil. Eu vi na casa dum colega do hobbie uma anemona em simbiose com clarkii's e adorei, é tão bonito ver os peixinhos a se esfregarem nela e a lhe levarem alimento.


Monica o Clarkii e o unico palhaco que usa todas as Anemonas que servem como hosts. O que podes fazer e trocar o teu palhaco e ver se arranjas uma Entacmaea quadricolor.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá. Encomendei uma Entacmaea quadricolor. Em príncipio chega na próxima terça, e como tenho dois ocellaris, depois aviso se eles chegaram a fazer simbiose com anémona ou não.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Ok, então se eles fizerem simbiose com essa anemona compro-a, senão opto pelos clarkii, apesar de preferir os ocelaris.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Aqui vai uma actualizaçãozinha, comprei peixes novos, 1 camarão e 2 corais, aqui ficam as fotos:
Ocelaris, brigaram imenso quando chegaram ao aqua, mas agora já estão bem, fazem uma dança muito estranha.


A donzela


Stenopus hispidus


Euphillya divisa, não sei porque, mas não gosto muito do coral  :Icon Cry:  


A fungia


Por fim uma geral do aquario, o crescimento da alga coralina tem sido brutal, estou a ficar com a parte da frente do aqua cheio de coralina e não sei como tirar, é duro, sugestões?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

A divisa até tá bonita... se eu tivesse espaço (e ela não fosse verde)...

Costumo tirar a alga coralina da frente com um raspador de lâmina. Calculo que com a unha também saia.

O arranjo da rocha tá fixe e se não fazes umas podas às xenias elas tomam conta do mundo  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Costumo tirar a alga coralina da frente com um raspador de lâmina. Calculo que com a unha também saia.


Assim lá se vão as unhas arranjadas, e as unhas de gel, e sei lá mais o quê... :yb624:  

Com um cartão de multibanco que já não uses resolve bem o problema.
Depois diz, se experimentares, se resultou!

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Queria opiniões acerca do limite de peixes a por no aquario, acham que chegou ao limite? Gostaria ainda de acrescentar daqui a uns tempos um gobio amarelo, mas será demais? À duas semanas comprei 1 mandarim, mas 2 dias depois ele morreu, como nunca tive nenhum problema, nem mortes no aquario e os restantes seres encontravam-se de optima saúde fui à loja reclamar, a dona disse que já vinham doentes do fornecedor e devolveu-me o dinheiro, estava a pensar meter outro mandarim, mas o meu namorado antecipou-se e ofereceu-me aquela donzela, presumo que também esteja fora de questão meter outro mandarim, correcto?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Acho que o teu aquário não tem capacidade de gerar micro-vida suficiente para alimentar um mandarim. Eu comprei um à cerca de 5 meses para um aquário de +-220l reais e no espaço de uma semana o animal emagreceu tanto que me vi forçado a montar um mini-refúgio. O refúgio tem tanta bicharada que tenho visitas que têm nojo de se chegar perto e mesmo assim o animal continua magro.
Sei de mandarins que se alimentam de comida não viva, mas acho que é um tiro no escuro. O meu ignora tudo o que lhe dou.
Na minha opinião os mandarins só devem ser introduzidos em aquários grandes (>600l sem sump) e com refúgio superior.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Que coisa... um senhor que veio dar 1 workshop cá, disse que um mandarim dava para por no nano que ele montou (uns 50L), bem é melhor desistir da ideia, e quanto ao gobio achas que ainda dá para meter?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas.
> Que coisa... um senhor que veio dar 1 workshop cá, disse que um mandarim dava para por no nano que ele montou (uns 50L), bem é melhor desistir da ideia, e quanto ao gobio achas que ainda dá para meter?


Se ele disse isso nao sabe o que esta dizendo ! Um Manderin precisa dum aqua com pelo menos 45 Kg de RV bem MATURADA para sustentar apenas um Manderin. Se houver um refugio entao e possivel que possa passar com menos RV mas nao ha guarantia. Alguns poucos podem comecar aceitar comida preparada mas nao podem sobreviver exclusivamente com ela, eles precisem de fauna/infauna para sobreviver longo termo. Quanto ao adicionar mais peixes, quanto ja tens ?

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Eu de momento tenho 1 donzela, 2 ocelaris, 1 firefish e 1 caboz pequenito que lá anda, pretendo remove-lo do aqua, mas ainda não consegui, tenho também 2 camarões da costa, 1 stenopus hispidus e 1 lysmata amboinensis, gostaria de adicionar o tal gobio amarelo, 1 lysmata sticaudata e 1 lysmata debelius, fora o tal mandarim doente nunca tive mortes, nem sequer algum problema, gostaria que a estabilidade se mantivesse.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas.
> Eu de momento tenho 1 donzela, 2 ocelaris, 1 firefish e 1 caboz pequenito que lá anda, pretendo remove-lo do aqua, mas ainda não consegui, tenho também 2 camarões da costa, 1 stenopus hispidus e 1 lysmata amboinensis, gostaria de adicionar o tal gobio amarelo, 1 lysmata sticaudata e 1 lysmata debelius, fora o tal mandarim doente nunca tive mortes, nem sequer algum problema, gostaria que a estabilidade se mantivesse.


O que e um caboz ? Para um aqua de 120 lt. ja estas no limite, se este escumador que usas e potente entao diria que e possivel adicionar um pequeno Gobio.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
O escumador que tenho é um tunze 9002, mas se retirar o caboz (tem a foto mais em cima) posso meter o gobio no seu lugar? 
Hoje uma camarão da costa resolveu se suicidar, tava no chão morto, é normal este comportamento nos camarões em geral? É possivel o stenopus e o lysmata se suicidarem também? O facto do camarão se suicidar pode ser sinal que algo está mal no meu aquario? A unica coisa que vejo de anormal no aqua é o crescimento de algas e cyanobacterias, de resto continua tudo normal.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Esses camarões que nós capturamos têm o hábito de saltar para fora do aquário, talvez seja uma forma instintiva de saírem das poças onde ficam presos durante a maré baixa.
As outras espécies que tenho no aquário, felizmente, não têm esse hábito.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
O meu aqua tá começando a ficar com 1 praga de algas verdes e acastanhadas, e não sei se poderá ser consequencia disso, mas tá cheio de bolhinhas de ar por todo o aquario incluindo nos corais, deverei me preocupar com isto, ou continuo com a manutenção normal do aquario? Eu costumo fazer TPA's de 15 em 15 dias de 15L, penso que o aparecimento de algas deve-se ao facto de no mes passado ter introduzido varios peixes e camaroes e so ter feito uma tpa?

----------


## Jose.Silva

esta a fixar altamente ... tenho de ver isso ao vivo e a cores ... se me deixares claro.!

de novo esta a ficar altamente.!

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Estou com péssimas noticias, o aquario está cheio de algas verdes, faço as tpa´s todas as semanas sem falhar, deixo 2 dias por semana os peixes sem comer e não há maneira das algas passarem, aconselharam-me um produto da Aquamedic Anti Green, será que posso deitar no aqua, sem prejudicar os peixes, já não sei mais que fazer.  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Mas isso não significa que tens aí valores altos de nitratos/fosfatos/silicatos? Algo os deve estar a provocar. E o escumador está a trabalhar bem?

Com outro tipo de algas, muita corrente costuma ajudar, com verdes não sei.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Aqui vai uma actualização do aqua, apesar de ter comprado mais algumas frags, o aqua parece sempre igual, as frags são minusculas  :Icon Cry:  

Corais:
Fungia que antes era creme, passou a bordeaux e agora esta verde e castanha:


2 actinodiscos que vieram dos açores, obrigada Carlos


A hystrix que era cor de rosa e agora está castanha e queimada pela euphyllia divisa


Rebentos do primeiro actinodisco que tive, ao menos continuam vermelhos  :yb663:  


Acropora violacea, já nem me lembro a cor inicial, mas também está castanha


A lobophyllia comprada ao Vitor Pestana, uma autentica sobrevivente, passou 3 dias em viagem a seco e aqui está  :SbOk3:  


O coral mais bonito do aquario, digo eu  :yb665:  


Uma miniatura de montipora digitata


Turbinaria peltata que antes era amarelada e agora está verde e castanha


Euphyllia, sempre verde e por vezes manda uns tons cor de rosa


A euphyllia divisa, ora verde, ora castanha, depende do dia  :SbClown:  


Green star polyps, estes nunca mudaram de cor, menos mal
 

O sarco mais crescidito


O rhodactis ainda com sono, meio por abrir


Uma acropora que supostamente devia ser meia verde, mas para não variar está castanha


Alguns corais


Stenopus


Seticaudata, tirou curso intensivo de ladrão e já não come aiptasias, dedica-se ao roubo de comida dos corais


Donzela


Nemateleotris magnifica


Lateral esquerda


Lateral direita


Geral


As fotos ficam-me sempre muito brancas, parece um aquario anémico, mas pessoalmente não está assim tão branco, logo peço ajuda aos fotografos, para tirar melhores fotos  :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Ainda bem que as mudas que eu te ofereci estão bem. Onde estão os zoanthus, parazoanthus e anthelia? Um dos zoanthus parece-me estar na 13ª foto e os outros? Eram tão pequenos que desapareceram!!! 
Já tens o DNA, agora é ter paciência e deixar crescer.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Carlos tudo o que me deste eu tenho, excepto uma parazoanthus verde clarinho que descolou e anda a vaguear pelo aqua, já tirei todas as rochas, mas não o encontro, também era o mais minusculo, tudo o resto está de boa saude, não aparecem todos nas fotos porque tenho alguns problemas na focagem de alguns corais, tenho k treinar mais a fotografia  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Monica,

Não me parece um aquario anémico.Tudo quer o seu tempo e tu até tens peças bem bonitas.

Agora eu se calhar colocava uma cartolina azul por trás do aquario que tapava os fios e dava mais cor.

Cumpts,

JC

----------


## David Lemos

é verdade nao esta nada mal o teu aqua, ve se muitas cores...
Vais ter é que fazer passar fome a esse seticaudata, porque ainda se nota algumas aiptasias nas primeiras fotos :yb665:  
Boa continuaçao :SbOk5:  
abraços

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Obrigado pelos comentarios, mas acho que estão apenas a ser simpaticos, este aqua está a me deixar muito a desejar...  :Admirado:   :Admirado:  
Quanto ao fazer o camarão passar fome, não é facil, ele é mestre na arte de roubar, passa o dia escondido nas tocas, mas mal paro as bombas ele aparece para roubar comida que dou aos corais, ele vai andando em cima da fungia até ela "cuspir" a comida.

----------


## David Lemos

Nao é ser simpatico, é dizer o que se ve.... se vires o meu :Icon Cry:  
Nao se pode ter um aqua lindissimo, como muitos aqui desde o inicio :yb668:   Tem que se sofrer e isso é que da prazer, a EVOLUçAO!
De resto sempre podes dar de comer a fungia com a ajuda da garrafa de plastico cortada, no fundo........... 
Abraços

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Aqui está a minha nova aquisição, para a receber mudei ligeiramente o layout na esperança que ela ficasse mesmo no centro do aquario, e parece que resultou.
Etacmaea quadricolor e frenatus


Ela aqui tinha entrado no aquario à pouco tempo, e parece que gostou do sitio, ainda não andou de 1 lado para o outro, espero que se mantenha lá, os frenatus trouxe porque lá na loja já se estavam a passar nela, quando é que devo começar a alimenta-la? Os frenatus para formarem casal é igual aos ocelaris?

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Monica,
Isso está bem bonito :Palmas:  ,tens ai muita margem de progressão e pelo aspecto da coralina parece que está tudo no bom caminho. :Pracima:  
Não te esqueças de colocar um fundo preto ou azul (eu apostava em preto,pois favorece muito o contraste) e vais ver que fica logo com muito melhor aspecto. :SbOk3:  
Um abraço.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Parabéns pelo teu aqua.
Quanto a isso não te posso ajudar muito pois também estou no principio (mais ainda, o meu está a fazer um mês), mas vamos andando com calma.
Quanto às fotos, experimenta a medição ponderada ao centro (quase todas as máquinas permitem - não sei qual a tua) e tenta modificar o equilíbrio de brancos de automático para fluorescente ou flash (tira sempre sem flash). Vais ver que fica com cores mais parecidas com a realidade :Vitoria:  

Boa continuação  :SbOk3:

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
O que devo meter como fundo? papel autocolante? Bem em relação aos peixes, a coisa anda complicada, la na loja estavam varios ocelaris, 3 frenatus e 1 clarkii todos juntos e não se notava agressividade entre os frenatus, agora ao chegarem a casa, um deles expulsou o outro da anemona e nem deixa chegar perto, está sempre a bate-lo, será que 2 frenatus no meu sistema é demais?

----------

